# Mouse Problems, Left Click Not Working



## bauer24 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello

I was on the internet today, when suddenly my mouse stopped working. The left button would not work, but the right button did.

The model i have is a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0A. I bought it with a keyboard, both devices are wireless, and use a desktop receiver (Model info: http://www.komusa.com/miwikewiopmo.html)

I have already used Microsoft's Mouse Troubleshooter, but nothing worked. It told me to uninstall the driver, but that never worked.

I am running on Windows XP S2, with multiple users, for now i have "switched the primary and secondary buttons" so i can only use the right mouse button to select.

What should i do? if i have to purchase a new mouse would i also have to replace the keyboard?

Thank You


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

if the left click dont work then it doesnt work unless there is a small fault in there. Can you here the click when you press it?

Truthly mouse and keyboards do not need drivers. So uninstalling and reinstalling will not do anything apart from taking up your time.

If you replace your mouse you will NOT have to get a new keyboard if you want. I have looked on the site that you gave for another mouse and truthly its up to you which one you want to get.

Hope this helps.

Jay.


----------

